# NZ Doe going on 33 days and still no kits?



## CCassity (Apr 11, 2013)

I bred my NZ doe 33 days ago, for the last week she's been pulling hair and building her nest but no kits yet. I am new to breeding rabbits is this normal? Or did she not take when I bred her? She had one litter already but unfortunately it was too cold and none of them made it. I'm not sure how long to wait before I take the nesting box out of her cage.


----------



## brentr (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd give the doe a few days yet.  Rule of thumb is nest box in on day 28, out on day 35.  Some folks have reported does going as long as 37-38 days and kindling just fine.  

At the same time, be prepared that something might be amiss.  I had a doe recently kindle on day 32 (found morning of day 33) and all but one of the litter was stillborn.  Every prior litter had been kindled on day 31 like clockwork.


----------

